# Have you seen this?



## claybe (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.stikkan.com/

I contacted the distributor in Ireland and it is around $275 shipped. Every time I go out to chop up some kindling and just barely miss my finger I about say screw it I am ordering it!  I guess it will have to wait until I walk in with half of my finger in my hand.  And yes this is only for those of us who lite multiple fires in a season and who don't want to use cedar things.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 13, 2013)

claybe said:


> http://www.stikkan.com/
> 
> I contacted the distributor in Ireland and it is around $275 shipped. Every time I go out to chop up some kindling and just barely miss my finger I about say screw it I am ordering it! I guess it will have to wait until I walk in with half of my finger in my hand. And yes this is only for those of us who lite multiple fires in a season and who don't want to use cedar things.


 Another thing I wish I thought of. I have an old house jack with ridges on it that I may try to convert!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 14, 2013)

Nope, never saw one of those but I like it!  I gather my hyduaulic splitter trash fro kindling, but if I had a Stikkan I'd definitely use it.

Thanks for posting another cool firewood tool.


----------



## Como (Mar 14, 2013)

I keep my wood trash in paper bags, put one in, light the paper and done.

I usually have more cardboard than I know what to do with so cut it into squares and put a couple of pieces on top if I want to be extra sure.


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2013)

Mounted on the wall...I will gar-own-double-dam-T that I would eventually have a log drop out and bust my toe.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 14, 2013)

Neato!!
Where is ScottyOverkill? Bet he can make one..or already has. Or Bob, the Damascus Knife Maker!


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 14, 2013)

You could almost buy an electric splitter for that.


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> You could almost buy an electric splitter for that.


 
Winner, winner, chicken dinner...


----------



## HDRock (Mar 14, 2013)

Makin kindling , Barbecue tongs and hatchet, no loss of blood


----------



## Lakeside (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks like a nice machine shop project . Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty neat and well thought out dealio - I am not sure if I would ever use one but if I ever find time to get back to the fab shop I might just have to whip one up.  Certainly not worth the high price to me but I know making it, "one off" by hand, I would be loosing money at that price.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 14, 2013)

Great marketing video!




<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3g3yk0GXFsM?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 14, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Nope, never saw one of those but I like it! I gather my hyduaulic splitter trash fro kindling, but if I had a Stikkan I'd definitely use it.
> 
> Thanks for posting another cool firewood tool.


 
So why are you not using that hydraulic splitter for making kindling? It is really amazing how much kindling you can make in just a very little time using hydraulics.


----------



## fossil (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll take one if they send me $275.00 along with the thing.


----------



## claybe (Mar 14, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Great marketing video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well yeah I saying get one for the lady. I know my wife would LOVE one and so would your wife  Let me know how that goes....


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 14, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> So why are you not using that hydraulic splitter for making kindling? It is really amazing how much kindling you can make in just a very little time using hydraulics.


 
I sometmes do use the hydraulic splitter to make kindling, but mostly I just pick up the thin junk that falls on the ground from splitting big wood. I keep a small hand axe next to my kindling bin to make some of the larger splits a little thinner. What I like about that Stikkan is that it looks like there's a lot more control to make very thin slices of wood that will light very easily, but mostly I like that it's a cool hand tool. Someone told me that the one who dies with the most tools wins!


----------



## NortheastAl (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice tool. Well designed. Just too expensive, though.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

It is a nice tool. I won't be buying one for my wife though. I think she would appreciate a bucket full of kindling much more than the tool.


----------



## BrianK (Mar 28, 2013)

claybe said:


> Every time I go out to chop up some kindling and just barely miss my finger I about say screw it I am ordering it!


 
Did this in early December with my Estwing Fireside Friend. Made it to 46 years old without having to have stitches. Got eight of them that night.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 28, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Did this in early December with my Estwing Fireside Friend. Made it to 46 years old without having to have stitches. Got eight of them that night.


 
I have been using my Estwing Fireside Friend lately for making kindling, it works good, guess I better be careful 
Hope your all healed up good now


----------



## bogydave (Mar 28, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> So why are you not using that hydraulic splitter for making kindling? It is really amazing how much kindling you can make in just a very little time using hydraulics.


 
+1
Not that it's not a good idea. But I already have a splitter.
A used small electric splitter  would be better. IMO (cheaper)


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 28, 2013)

With my electric splitter, I can always make some kindling in the garage.
Although, I wouldn't have had a use for it all winter!


----------



## billb3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seems to me one could slice a finger just as easily with that thing as one could a hatchet or even a splitter.

I have tons of young pine trees with branches for kindling so I guess I just go about it completely differently enough to not see much of a benefit beyond a different way of being careful.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 28, 2013)

Truth is, I never tried making kindling with my electric splitter, I will,  but if I just need a small batch , not worth the trouble dragging it out .
I started using kindling to start a fire cuz I can get the  8 cu ft Fire Box hot a lot quicker in the morning


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 28, 2013)

Every time, you trot out that "8 cu ft" fire box.  Geez.  Makes me feel bad each time.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 28, 2013)

The first stitch in the emergency room usually runs about a grand.


That stikkan thing (not sure what to call it) doesn't seem so expensive in comparison.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 28, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> The first stitch in the emergency room usually runs about a grand.
> 
> 
> That stikkan thing (not sure what to call it) doesn't seem so expensive in comparison.


 
Never saw a price?
What's total price $$ &
how much shipping charges  $$


Great kindling maker, :
HD & Lowes.  In store pick up, no shipping .


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 28, 2013)

buy that for my wife and I would be sleeping in the wood shed


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 28, 2013)

That would be a great Bottle / Coffee can / Burglar opener too ! 

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Mar 28, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Never saw a price?


 
It was like $269.00 I think   Edit: $275.00

Needed to split n stack some today, so made a bunch of kindling with the splitter,does go pretty fast , and works out real good with the wide winges I put on it , a couple of old table saw extension wings I had laying around


----------



## nate379 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kindling for what?

I make fires by putting logs in the stove, little piece of a firestarter (strike-a-fire) and that's it.  Use good dry wood, don't need to mess with anything else.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Kindling for what?
> 
> I make fires by putting logs in the stove, little piece of a firestarter (strike-a-fire) and that's it. Use good dry wood, don't need to mess with anything else.


Post#24
 I started using kindling to start a fire cuz I can get the 8 cu ft Fire Box hot a lot quicker in the morning


----------



## nate379 (Mar 28, 2013)

Whatever works I suppose.

The stove my folks had was something around 40 cu ft and we generally didn't use kindeling.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Whatever works I suppose.
> 
> The stove my folks had was something around 40 cu ft and we generally didn't use kindeling.



Big difference in 40 cu ft and 8 cu ft !

Pete


----------



## nate379 (Mar 28, 2013)

The firebox was a 275 gal heating oil tank with the bottom made flat.  Used to heat a ~1000 sq ft house.  Burned about 3 cords a year.



Pallet Pete said:


> Big difference in 40 cu ft and 8 cu ft !
> 
> Pete


----------



## Mollysmum (Jan 1, 2015)

Let me save you all some trouble re the Stikkan wood splitter. I got a great deal at Plow and Hearth and caved and ordered the thing, as I'm a fairly small though strong woman and I hate splitting wood. Here's the review I wrote (not published so far!) for P&H:

"Well, while this is an interesting concept, I would by no means characterize the process as "effortless," and I'm sad to say I bear no resemblance to those winsome Scandinavian lasses who seem to be able to slice through their woodpile like butter. While I have managed over the course of an afternoon to amass an untidy half pile of kindling out of nine potential logs, 90% of my efforts have been met with frustration. First and foremost, the blade frequently REFUSES to penetrate the top surface of the log more than a quarter of an inch, no matter what angle, level or configuration I attempt, or how much pressure I apply. Maybe my logs are too hard, but I have a good selection of different woods, all well seasoned, and none seem particularly amenable to that blade. When a piece does split off, a knot or curve in the grain will instantly abort the cut, leaving one to extricate the half split section from the blade. I hated using  my former "gimmick," a manual log splitter tool with a long handle down which you slammed a heavy sleeve, but it worked a hell of a lot better on the same woods than this thing does. I may have to go back to it. :-(

I am gong to persevere, though, and try to figure this thing out, and have my husband make a video of my efforts, which I will put up on YouTube alongside the official Stikkan commercial, for comic relief if nothing else. Caveat emptor. "

Guess I just need to bribe my adult son to return to the nest.


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 1, 2015)

Mollysmum said:


> ......while I have managed over the course of an afternoon to amass an untidy half pile of kindling out of nine potential logs, *90% of my efforts have been met with frustration. First and foremost, the blade frequently REFUSES to penetrate the top surface of the log more than a quarter of an inch, no matter what angle, level or configuration I attempt, or how much pressure I apply. *Maybe my logs are too hard, but I have a good selection of different woods, all well seasoned, and none seem particularly amenable to that blade. When a piece does split off, a knot or curve in the grain will instantly abort the cut, leaving one to extricate the half split section from the blade.....


This ^^^ is mostly what I would suspect from that product from watching the "Sales video".

Welcome to Hearth.com


----------



## TheRambler (Jan 1, 2015)

A draw knife or other similar means makes a butt load of kindling fast. I can darn near make a year or more worth of kindling out of 1 split. I also use splitter waste


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 2, 2015)

HDRock said:


> Makin kindling , Barbecue tongs and hatchet, no loss of blood



That is a great idea!


----------



## maple1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fiskars X25 is my kindling maker.

To make kindling, you shouldn't really swing at the wood with an axe. You should set the axe on/just in the wood split, pick the wood up (and the axe with it resting on top while holding onto the axe handle), and let both drop to the floor. Wood stops but axe keeps moving. Pretty hard to injure yourself that way.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 2, 2015)

After processing any decent amount of firewood, should give plenty of kindling on the ground afterwards.
Between that and burning 24/7, not much need for kindling cept in the shoulders. In the few time I do split kindling, a hatchet works just fine. Same welding gloves used for loading, work well for splitting kindling also.


----------



## KodiakII (Jan 3, 2015)

How about a good leather glove with a kevlar liner?...and some form or medical insurance.....jic


----------



## Sleeper-6 (Jan 5, 2015)

I usually do the pull hand away and swing the hatchet thing. (whatever you do, don't mix up the order)  When things get hairy I will use a piece of kindling I just chopped to hold the piece in place that I'm about to split.


----------



## TreePapa (Jan 7, 2015)

Mallet & Froe ... need to get me one!
http://kk.org/cooltools/archives/583
https://www.lehmans.com/p-686-lehmans-own-old-fashioned-froe.aspx
I've only seen this in use once, in combination with a mallet much like the one shown in the Lehman's link. A friend gave it to his wife, who is shall we say, coordination challenged and not comfortable with axes and hatchets.

Lehman's shows as out of stock. Amazon has one by Peavey for $60 and one by Gransfors for a lot more (of course).

I usually use an Eastwing hatchet for kindlin', but I NEVER hold the piece w/ my other hand. EVER. I put on top of my splitting stump (round, really, but I refer to it as a stump) leanin' on old split that stays on the stump just for that reason. If the piece won't stand up, I try to split it layin' down. I should try usin' a mallet on the hatchet. I don't have a wooden mallet, but a heavy rubber mallet should do the trick. Not as well as a froe, but less $$.

I would think that the Stikkan, or a froe, or any similar method would be much more successful with straight grained wood. Most ash and some pine basically split if you look at them sideways. Things like elm, eukie, and live oak - furgetaboutit!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 13, 2015)

I just use a big knife. I find it easier and safer than a hatchet. No swinging! Just take a smallish piece on a chopping block, set the knife on it, and tap the top of the knife with a small limb piece to drive it through. Your hand is on the handle, no swinging blade, you'd be hard pressed to hurt yourself and its super easy. Done.


----------

